

TOCC: A Tool for Obsessive Compulsive Classifiers - pmoriarty
http://t-o-c-c.com/

======
aragot
Funny reference in the name: "TOC" in French stands for OCD - "Trouble
Obsessionnel Compulsif".
[http://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trouble_obsessionnel_compulsi...](http://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trouble_obsessionnel_compulsif)

~~~
pwr22
Not necessarily so funny if you have TOC ;)

------
inanutshellus
I love this idea, but it appears to be limited to Linux(?). Is there a similar
tool (or a plugin I'm not seeing) that works on Mac and Windows?

